# first post! last night dock lights!



## bbarton13

went and hit some dock lights last night from 8pm till 11pm. caught bout 9 trout, and bout 8 reds. all the reds were under slot with the biggest being 17 1/2 inches. most of the specs were around 15 or 16 inches with the biggest one at 21 inches. most caught on live shrimp hooked on a jighead and some caught on a gulp shrimp.


----------



## wareagle900

Nice first report in the new section! Good job!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

Good job Brandon!


----------



## Heartbreaker

nice fish!


----------



## Capt. Redbeard

Very nice work guys...


----------



## Caddy Yakker

Look at the spots on that ash tray!


----------



## bbarton13

Caddy Yakker said:


> Look at the spots on that ash tray!


dude his ashes is long! haha funny pic


----------



## bbarton13

also when we first got there i tried freelining the shrimp but they didnt want to come up and it wouldnt sink fast enough so i put a jighead on and hooked the shrimp threw the mouth and as soon as i tossed it out it was on! the jighead also let me get a more precision cast which seemed to work since the fished were hanging out in certain spots( under the dock).also lost a nice 20plus inch red i think cuz he got wrapped up!


----------



## punisher338

Great Job!! I need to get my Yak out and do some night fishing.:thumbup:


----------



## Rocketvet

Good job Brandon! Glad you were able to get some fish slime on the PA!


----------

